
The end of the app store innocence? - davidedicillo
http://bijansabet.com/post/4369124862/the-end-of-the-app-store-innocence
======
daimyoyo
This is the cycle of a new opportunity playing itself out. First the store was
announced, and everyone flocked there to put up apps regardless of quality and
everyone made great money. Then as the app store grew, only apps that were
actually good saw success. Now, with a massive number of apps, third party
companies are cashing in on developers trying to make it in a crowded
marketplace. Pretty soon the it will come full circle and you'll have
commercials late at night screaming at you that "you too can be on the app
store! And all you'll need to do is pay $39.95 and we'll teach you how to do
it!"

